# Premier League on AD Sports



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

Finally getting round to buying the new box (on top of my HD Showbox...) but the shops that sell it all say that they do not come out and install it. How or who is supposed to do it, all they told me was to get a technician. Helpful.

Any advice?

Cheers


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> Finally getting round to buying the new box (on top of my HD Showbox...) but the shops that sell it all say that they do not come out and install it. How or who is supposed to do it, all they told me was to get a technician. Helpful.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Cheers


Sent you a pm.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I get AD sports 1-6 but only 1 and 2 work. It advertises the premier league but never managed to watch a game on it!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> I get AD sports 1-6 but only 1 and 2 work. It advertises the premier league but never managed to watch a game on it!


You need to subscribe to it. Have you done that already or am I just being daft in assuming that you haven't and that's the reason why you don't get them?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

i have subscribed to e-vision package of some sort. I cannot even remember which one it is lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> i have subscribed to e-vision package of some sort. I cannot even remember which one it is lol


You will be able to find more information about how to subscribe to the EPL channels on this thread. Hope this helps! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/53204-english-premier-league.html


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Changed from Showtime to E-Vision, if you have a fibre optic connection to your building you can get a 3 in 1 package (TV, internet and phone) that gives you the Premiership free.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd recommend Target in Satwa. AED1,000 for the box and card and AED100 for installation. I've also bought a couple of Al Jazeera cards off these guys and never had any problem.

Tel no. is 04-3491015 or 050-4200753


----------

